# Stornierte Amazon Bestellung, was ist eine *Kontoberichtigung*? Als Gund?



## xhitcher1 (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ich habe bei Amazon Pringels *Chicken* bestellt die es bei uns und in der Nähe nicht gibt und die ich mal testen wollte  

In meinem Amazon Konto und Peer E-mail bekam ich auch eine Bestätigung das diese Pringels *versendet* sind  

Doch dann ein Paar Min oder Stunden später bekam ich eine Email *Gutschriftbestätigung*.

Und als Grund wurde genannt *Kontoberichtigung* .

Was genau soll das sein im Netz finde ich mehrere Leute mit dieser *Begründung* allerdings niemand der es Wirklich erklären kann.

Ich habe den Artikel Nie Storniert.


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2014)

Wenn Du ein Amazon Konto hast, lass Dich doch einfach vom Support anrufen und es Dir erklären.


----------



## rackcity (21. Dezember 2014)

gibt auch nen live chat. von 6.00 - 24.00 Uhr


----------

